# Mental confusion



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

*Mental confusion*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Severe confusion of a degree considered pathological usually refers to loss of orientation (ability to place oneself correctly in the world by time, location, and personal identity), and often memory (ability to correctly recall previous events or learn new materal). Confusion as such is not synonymous with inability to focus attention, although severe inability to focus attention can cause, or greatly contribute to, confusion. Together, confusion and inability to focus attention (both of which affect judgement) are the twin symptoms of a loss or lack of normal brain function (mentation).

Confusion may result from a relatively sudden brain dysfunction (see delirium). It may also result from chronic organic brain pathologies such as dementia. In either case, confusion is usually associated with some degree of loss of ability to focus attention, but (as noted) the association is not invariable, especially for lesser degress of impairment.
Many health problems may cause the syndromes of delirium or dementia. These syndromes may also occur together, and both of them usually include the symptom of confusion. Since mental function is extremely sensitive to health, the appearance of either a new confused state, or a new loss of ability to focus attention (delirium), may indicate that a new physical or mental illness has appeared, or that a chronic physical or mental illness has progressed (become more severe).

*Possible causes*

Confusion, like inability to focus attention, is a very general and nonspecific symptom of brain or mental dysfunction. In addition to many organic causes of confusion relating to a structural defect or a metabolic problem in the brain (analogous to hardware problems in a computer), there are also some psychiatric causes of confusion, which may also include a component of mental or emotional stress, mental disease, or other "programming" problems (analogous to software problems in a computer).

Causes of confusion are too many to list by specific pathology. However general categories of possible causes of mental confusion include:
Gross structural brain disorders

?	Head trauma (i.e., concussion, traumatic bleeding, penetrating injury, etc.) 
?	Gross structural damage from brain disease (stroke, spontaneous bleeding, tumor, etc.) 
Neurological disorders
?	Various neurological disorders

*General metabolic causes*

?	Lack of sleep 
?	Body temperature problems (hypothermia, heat stroke, hyperpyrexia, etc.) 
?	Infection (sometimes independently of fever) 
?	Nutritional deficiency 
?	Allergic reactions and autoimmune diseases

*Circulatory*

?	Intracranial Hypertension

*Lack of essential metabolic fuels, nutrients, etc*.

?	Hypoxia, 
?	Hypoglycemia 
?	Electrolyte imbalance (dehydration, water intoxication)

*Toxication*

?	Intoxication by various drugs (alcohol, anaesthetics, marijuana, etc.) 
?	Poisons (including carbon monoxide and metabolic blockade) 
?	Medications, including psychotropic medications

*Mental illness*

?	Mania 
?	Depression 
?	Schizophrenia

*Psychological stressors*

?	Distraction 
?	Emotional shock (great fear, grief, anger, etc.)

*Possible co-existing symptoms*

Confusion is a symptom. It may range from mild to severe. The confused state may include also:

?	Jumbled or disorganized thought 
?	Unusual, bizarre, or aggressive behavior 
?	Difficulty solving problems 
?	Difficulty performing tasks that used to be simple for the person 
?	Inability to identify whereabouts or recognize family members or familiar objects 
?	Illusions 
?	Hallucinations 
?	Paranoia 
?	Disorientation 
?	Inability to focus attention (see delirium) 
?	Drowsiness 
?	Abnormal sleeplessness and hyperactivity

*Cures*

Confusion is a symptom, like shortness of breath or pain. Like other symptoms, the cure relates to the underlying cause.

I wanted to share.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

christ i have mental confusion so badly m8 u would not believe, i`m so anxious sometimes i can`t string a sentence together without stuttering or getting stuck for words a classic schizophrenia symptom and all my friends and family must be like wtf when i`m talking sometimes so it terrifies me but i`ve not been diagnosed with any mental disorder yet but i must have some sort of insane disorder to be like this to be honest.

I`ve been reading a lot about Candida yeast infection lately because i do not believe that i am totally schizophrenic (only a little bit ) and i can relate to a lot of yeast infection symptoms :/


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Would you and every one else agree that mental confusion ?is? also brain fog?

I read some where that when we?re anxious it takes us longer to do normal every day things, like talking? because the we use the part of the brain which learns abilities other then the part which allows us to function automatically, that might be why some of us feel as if we?re manually breathing. When people are used to how some one acts and see it?s safe, they really don?t mind any longer? people tend to be judgmental because of their basic ?fight or flight? instance, if something is new they are wary about it till that can feel secure it?s self.

Yeast infection symptoms? Candida?... funny you bring that up because four years ago my ex girl friend kindly gave me Chlamydia? although I doubt there?s any connection as I was treated for it quickly.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice of her....


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

some scientists and the science they represent are funny sometimes. they basically list every single symptom in the world and every possible cause, and call themselves a "doctor".

same with medicines. they don't know how they work, they don't know why they work and they don't know why they don't work sometimes.

treat these articles with some wisdom.


----------

